# who here uses atvs?



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

I was just wondering who all here uses atvs and if you think there are a good idea for drives and sidewalks???


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Sportsman 500HO*

I do the sidewalks for a lot of the businesses in town ATV, snowblower and shovel. Just so you know the shovel is powered by cheeseburgers. LOL


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Sportsman 500HO*

there is a photo of the atv in the show your truck forum


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I plowed about 6 driveways the past 2 winters with my '06 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 ATV w/54" Cycle Country plow and it works GREAT! A little cold, but it works great, expecially in small driveways! I'm plowing with my truck this year (I've got 18 drives), a lot faster but the ATV's still great for plowing the sidewalks at my house, and plowing out my barn in the back of our property- it's lots of fun too!


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I use an atv for sidewalks and some small lots.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

You guys are gonna think that this is crap, but that is how I started my business. I started with 1 Polaris 400 2 stroke and a 5' cycle country blade. 5 years later I had 4 machines going from 2 am utill about 2pm when we got 1" of snow. You have to understand that we typically only get about 1" of snow per snow fall. Alot for us is 4 - 5". Once every 4 or 5 years we might get 8 - 12". When I got away from the atv's and went to pickups, I had 60 accounts ranging from High Schools, to Pamida to banks, to residentials. I quit the atv's because labor was too undependable. I always had someone who wouldn't show up. I pretty much ran all the pickups out of town on bank drivethru's. 2 atv's can make a pickup look silly on bank drivethrus and small commercial lots if you are plowing 1 to 2" of snow. 
If you really want to make a pickup efficient, run an atv with it. The atv can cut along curbs, walks etc so the pickup never has to slow down. Also when the pickup pushes a windrow of snow up the atv follows right behind windrowing the snow together for the pickup again. The atv makes 2 passes and windrows the snow together for ever 1 pass with the pickup. That is how we do it now. My buddy took over the atv business and I started running the pickup and it really works well.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I plowed 5 miles of sidewalks in 52 different locations with an ATV for 3 years. I now have a Suzuki mini truck that out performs and is soooo much more comfortable.

The quads are good for playing around and doing sidewalks. If you don't have to do major pushing with them. They are great year round toys and workers.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I use my quad, 2003 Kawasaki Prairie 360 48" cycle country plow and winch, mostly for our driveway. It is a pain to get on truck but plows snow great.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

I just got my Quad in late November a Polaris 700 EFI sportsman. The plow came in January 12, 2008. I missed the first two snow falls with it and as murphy's law tells us I am probably not going to get the chance to use it. :crying:
I have used a quad in the past to plow snow and it is very efficent depending on the layout of the walks and such.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in a picture posting mood, so here's what I did with my quad last year at home in Mass. Plows like a tank. This snow was real wet too. The last two pics are in New Hampshire, where I'll be in a week from tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Banksy;498237 said:


> I'm in a picture posting mood, so here's what I did with my quad last year at home in Mass. Plows like a tank. This snow was real wet too. The last two pics are in New Hampshire, where I'll be in a week from tomorrow!!!!!!!!


Nice pics, The yellow quad/plow match nice. I have been meaning to take some pictures when I am plowing with mine, but I always forget because I am in a rush when it snows


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

all i can say is burrrrrrrrr anyone have one with a soft cab?


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys...right now i do about 5 commercial sidewalks(someone else plows the parking lot) and about 5 residential and there all within a mintue drive from my house! I figured it would be easier to get a plow on the front of my wheeler!Now in my town it is legal to drive an atv on the road if there is snow covering the road.Anyone else have this luxury or is it like that everywhere?THEY SHOULD MAKE A BOSS V-PLOW FOR A 4-WHEELER! TALK ABOUT SOMETHING SELLING!payup:waving:


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I use an ATV as well. I have about 1.5 miles of city sidewalk to clean and it is much faster than a snow blower! As far as the V-blade goes, check out this thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55476


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I due 3 drives, and 1.5 Blocks worth of sidewalks with my ATV.

Works awesome just takes time is all but if you dress warm it usually is pretty nice.

and If I get cold I stop and shovel by hand till I'm warm again I have steps and patios that I have to due that the ATV wont fit on.

Also this year I can put down pressure on the Blade which makes backdragging easy and now I don't have to shovel out away from the garage doors.

sublime out.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sportsman 335 we use for walks and stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a 2003 Honda Foreman that I use for sidewalks thats about it.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I can usually keep warm on the ATV. I just wear my snowmobile gear(helmet and all) and I never have a problem. However, those storms that start as snow and end as rain SUCK BIG TIME!:realmad:


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

i use the atv for comercial buildings while the other two trucks go and do other work its the best last year had a 5 inch sleet and ice storm heavy stuff i was able to do the whole parking lot wit the atv


----------

